# Monster Tutorials interview



## TheWeirdKid (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone know of Eduardo Talbert from Monster Tutorials? He has a great YouTube channel with tons of cool prop tutorials. Please check it out.


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

Just watched it. Nice find!


----------

